

Photos of Cabins - atomical
http://freecabinporn.com/

======
jofo25
I feel living in the UK there is a real limit to these in-the-middle-of-
nowhere places where you can set up shop miles and miles away from anyone
else.

Places like the US and Canada have some amazingly beautiful remote spots that
would be amazing to have a little cabin in.

------
js2
I think HN would really appreciate the story of Dick Proenneke, the cabin he
built, and the simple life he lived there:

<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Richard_Proenneke>

There are several documentaries made from footage he filmed, later edited and
narrated by a friend of his from his journals. Clip:
<http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iYJKd0rkKss>

More info and links to buy the videos:

<http://www.aloneinthewilderness.com/index.html>

(Sadly, I was unable to legally find them available digitally, so you have to
order and wait for the DVD.)

------
rshm
List of famous writer's sheds [http://www.apartmenttherapy.com/famous-small-
offthegrid-work...](http://www.apartmenttherapy.com/famous-small-offthegrid-
worksp-140587)

------
slapshot
Sortof like <http://bookshelfporn.com/> , but woodsier.

------
tocomment
Any advice on buying some land and building a cabin? I'd love to do that
someday but I don't know where to start. Is there a book I should read? Do I
need a special kind of real estate agent?

------
derrida
OffGrid Cabin with Network: <https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=m5rM7QDi_5E>

------
pud
Beautiful until I consider the slow internet speeds I'd likely have to live
with.

~~~
zalew
but you'd have a lot of linuxes
[http://24.media.tumblr.com/tumblr_mcgkm7bdJw1qzwmsso1_1280.j...](http://24.media.tumblr.com/tumblr_mcgkm7bdJw1qzwmsso1_1280.jpg)

------
victorology
For a second, I thought airplane cabins... if only...

~~~
LarrySDonald
For some absurd reason I read "Cable porn", all the way through the first page
of pictures. I was further confounded by that there were indeed some cables
(although nothing that super impressive) but none were very prominent and many
seemed to have no cables at all in them..

~~~
TYPE_FASTER
<http://www.reddit.com/r/cableporn>

~~~
ch0wn
Not surprisingly, <http://www.reddit.com/r/cabinporn> does also exist.

